# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  meditation dreaming during the day??!!?

## ezzolucid

Hi all, so this afternoon i am in my office sitting upright in my chair and meditation (breath) whilst listening to blisscoded music. After about 10 mins i have dreams, like proper full blown mini dreams, this happens everytime i meditate. What confuses me is this. If they were dreams then i would be asleep and if that was the case i would fall of my chair (or at least sink into it). My head does lull forwards but i dont think im sleeping due to the fact that im sitting up, this would also happen whilst meditating standing up.

They are the same sort of dream snippets i get when wilding so what are they exactly? (daydreams, HH)?

Any help welcome so that i can recognize where my consciousness is during this time

Thanks guys
Ezzo

----------


## EnergyWorker

Hi ezzolucid,

If I understand right, you are not aware during the experience?

If not then you'll need intention, belief, and RCing to be aware whether you are LDing, WILDING, or Meditating...is the short answer.

Not sure if you are daydreaming or not. It is also possible that you simply fall asleep and dream.

I've been able to sleep in a chair without moving or without moving much. So, not moving doesn't necessarily mean you didn't fall asleep.

You might try some kind of mantra such as Stay Awake, Stay Awake...to keep yourself from falling asleep if that is what is happening. You have to use some focus and willpower to stay awake during meditation.

Hope that helps,
~EnergyWorker~

----------


## RebelSeven

I wouldn't call what your describing as "dreaming" in the traditional sense of the word. There's one of two explanations that I would bet explains what you're describing. One is that you are simply immersed in your imagination fully, your mind freed by meditation, the other Ithat you guessed), would be hypnagogia, which usually comes right before falling asleep but can occur in deep states of relaxation. 

It's fairly easy to determine which you are experiencing. How does the "dream" start? If the dream is a direct extension of your waking thoughts then it's likely just a hyperactive imagination, the nature of these imaginings will be realistic logical scenarios with an obvious purpose and sense of urgency. If it blooms as if from nowhere, and is disjointed from your thoughts, it's likely hypnagogia. These dreams will eventually exhibit inexplicable situations and/or impossible imagery, the over-all feeling of the dreams are varied.

----------


## Redrivertears

Hey there,

Like RebelSeven already mentioned, what you're experience is likely hypnagogia. They're the onset of dreaming and they usually start at roughly the same time you're body begins to prepare for sleep, which can happen during meditation or prolonged periods of being completely still. 

I've had hypnagogia during meditation sessions as well, and have heard others report about it too. If I get them when in bed, I have in the past managed to "follow" the hypnagogia into a full blown dreams (WILD if I'm lucky  :smiley: ). During meditation though, I won't fall asleep so nothing further will happen. But Mastermind recently made a thread, where for him it did:

http://www.dreamviews.com/meditation...editation.html

-Redrivertears-

----------


## MasterMind

I see these as a sign of awareness of the consciousness. Something is clearly happening and I believe that it is always happening, but when we meditate we can become aware of it, because we are no longer distracted. 

For me it's usually an unaware experience, like I dream for 10 seconds only to realize it shortly after and I am kicked out of the experience immediatelly. I have closed eyes both when in this experience but also when I regain awareness of the physical world and I get kicked out. 

So it's completely experienced through my mind's eye, just like you can look at this computer right now and at the same time imagine a Pikachu.

The content is usually strange non-sensical things and thoughts like "This screwdriver doesn't match a red carpet in the rain" as I view a woman in a red dress eating pizza. 

I really like these experiences, because they are really entertaining although, they are just one part of the fun exploration of our consciousness.

The exact structure of on what focus your consciousness has during this time is not something that I can answer (yet).

Thomas Campbell and Robert Monroe and Frank Kepple did however made a model of consciousness. 

But as a practioner that enjoys exploring, I think it would be more fun to gather your own experience and create your own model. 
Just like a map of an open world videogame slowly becomes more defined the more you experience, so will your map of the consciousness.  :wink2: 

Peace!

----------

